# 350z throwing code PO300



## huntent (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey, does anyone know why a 350z would throw a PO300 code which when i checked means rapid misfire. What does that mean? And all of my coils are plugged in correctly.

Huntent.


----------



## birdsflyingover (Dec 19, 2007)

random, not rapid misfire. if it has high miles and runs decent, wich i assume it does otherwise you would have mentiond that it runs like garbage, then try replacing the spark plugs.

i've had random misfire codes on cars with only one failed injector and the computer couldn't give me a code for the specific cylinder, ie po304. it's weird sometimes, either it runs so bad that it can't tell or it's so minimal it can't.


----------

